# Réparation d'un Ibook G4 12" 1.3go



## tous-les-ex (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai récupéré un Ibook G4 12" 1.3go qui avait subi un arrachage du connecteur de bouton on/of au démontage suivi d'une tentative de réparation avec un pieu qui a détruit 3 condensateurs et le cable display vidéo.
J'ai acheté aux Etats unis une carte mére et un cable pas cher....
Aujourdhui, je viens de changer la carte mére, ( c'est une horreur, tout semble être fait à prix tirés dedans, 9a respire le matériel fragile, le moindre connecteur fait peur quand on le débranche et quand on le rebranche ).
Premier démarrage avec ouverture spontannée de l'open firmware, puis un blong avec écran noir,puis plus rien.
Aprés mise en charge de la batterie, réouverture sur l'open firmware qui m'affiche "réducing system power".
aprés le reset-nvram etc....et mac-boot, démarrage enfin, avec le point d'interrogation au bout (normal puisque systête installé depuis une autre carte ).
Je vais donc laisser en charge la batterie toute la nuit, et demain, ça devrait péter !!!!
En tout cas, ma carte mére dite "untested" lors de la vente semble bien marcher, j'ai une certaine chance, et j'espére aussi qu'elle n'est pas capricieuse avec des soudures à la noix comme beaucoup de cartes de cette série.
De plus, le bricolo précédent a arraché le connecteur mâle du bouton on/of, je vais devoir meuler un connecteur lambda de pc pour qu'il rentre dans sa femelle.
Pour l'instant, je démarre avec un tourne vis planté dans le connecteur de la carte et l'Ibook démonté !!!!
Si quelqu'un a des conseils à me donner, je prends, entre autres pour reseter laa PMU sur ce modéle, je crois savoir qu'il suffit de débrancher la batterie plus de 10mn,  mais je n'en suis pas sur.
Merci.
jb


----------



## anneee (19 Novembre 2007)

reset pmu ibook


----------



## tous-les-ex (19 Novembre 2007)

Merci.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (19 Novembre 2007)

"reducing system power" c'est le message qui apparait dans open firmware, et au redémarrage par "mac_boot", j'ai un point d'interrogation et impossible de booter sur le lecteur cd, je pense que ça vient de ce reducing system power, qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## tous-les-ex (19 Novembre 2007)

je parlais bien entendu des cd d'install strictement d'origine apple, panther, tiger ou ibook g4 install, aucun ne boote.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (25 Novembre 2007)

Aprés de nombreuses recherches, ( entre autre chose, montage d'un lecteur dvd de palourde de façon instable et provisoire sur un ibook g4 a moitié démonté, parce que je n'étais pas sur du graveur d'origine ) j'ai enlevé la carte airport de son connecteur et j'ai pu installer Léopard ( 3 heures environ ).
Cette carte airport mettait une pagaille monstre, aucune commande clavier normale ne fonctionnait, impossible de zapper la pram, ou de booter sur un cd.
Mintenant, il va bien falloir que je la remonte, cette carte airport, je me demande ce que ça va donner, je vous tiens au courant.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (25 Novembre 2007)

Voila, j'ai remonté la carte airport, et au redémarrage, la pagaille revient, l'ibook g4 ouvre automatiquement l'open firmware, aucune commande clavier classique ne fonctionne, et si on tape mac-boot, on se retrouve avec un point d'interrogation, il ne reconnait plus le disque de démarrage.
Si je la rebranche, Léopard boote normalement.
Je me demande si il y a une réparation logicielle possible, si je dois changer la carte airport ( c'est une carte intégrée particuliére sur l'ibook G 4 1.3 g ) et même ou on peut trouver ce type de carte.
Toutes les pistes sont les bienvnues.
Merci.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (25 Novembre 2007)

Une carte airport peut elle être connectée "à chaud" ?
Puisque l'Ibook ne veut pas démarrer avec la carte airport connectée, je pourrais essayer de la connecter une fois Léopard démarré, peut être qu'une réparation deviendrait alors possible ?
Merci de me donner votre avis.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (25 Novembre 2007)

j'ai vu sur des topic que la carte pouvait être branchée à chaud, alors, je l'ai fait.
Une icone bluetooth est montée sur le bureau, mais, je ne vois nulle part une icone wifi, pourtant, j'ai l'impression que c'est le même module qui fait les deux.
Alors ?


----------



## Tox (25 Novembre 2007)

As-tu lu ce sujet ?


----------



## tous-les-ex (26 Novembre 2007)

J ne l'avais pas vu, ce post, à force de chercher, il y a un moment ou on ne voit plus grand chose, surtout quand on s'est abruti tout un week end sur un Ibook G4 12" démonté pour savoir pourquoi çe ne marche pas.
On est je pense confrontés à ces innombrables problemes de soudures deffectueuses sur ces séries.
Je vais repartir au fer à souder, je publierai la suite sur le post que tu m'as indiqué.
Cordialement.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (27 Novembre 2007)

J'ai travaillé toute la soirée sous Léoard, trés agréable et rapide, ( surtout à coté de vista )
Par contre, je suis un peu étonné de la chaleur dégagée par cet ibook 12" g4 1.3, en plus, j'ai monté ub disque dur 80go 7200 tmn, ça ne doit pas arranger les choses....
J'en arrive à me demander si le ventilateur fonctionne.
Est ce qu'il reste des propriétaires dont l' Ibook G4 1.3ghz n'est pas en panne et qui pourraient me diresi le leur est trés chaud aussi, et si on entend bien le ventilateur fonctionner ?
Merci.
jb


----------

